# Painted Gelatin



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

While buying new cake toys for the shop, I was talking to the shop owner and she is signing people up for the PAINTED GELATIN" Class. I'm so excited as I've been wanting to take a class like this for the longest.

This is basic class, doing the 3-D flowers inside the Gelatin:










This is my one and only attempt and it's pretty pathetic..lol










I hope to get good enough to eventually do things like this with the Gelatin:

here is another version of "painted Gelatin" This technique is making it's way up from South America and also VERY popular in Mexico:


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm not generally a jello fan but those are cool. I did a quick search with google and found nothing at all about it. Any more information you could share about it?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

you have to google 

GELATINA PINTADAS or just "GELATINAS"

Like I said it's a technique that is making its way up from Latin America. The Gelatin is flavored in assorted flavors and the opaque ones are called MILK GELATIN


----------



## tablebread (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought this technique was pretty amazing too! I google'd what you said and got this:

<SCREAMING!!!> 

Images: <SCREAMING!!!!> 

Too bad most of it is in Spanish...

 OK! I HAVE MADE MORE THAN 5 FREAKIN POSTS!!!! LET ME POST EXTERNAL LINKS!!!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool stuff. Through searching it that way I found a book on it: Gelatina Artística - Guía Practica para Gelatinas de Maria del Carmen Suárez Cortez*.* Unfortunately, I don't speak/read the language and there doesn't seem to be an English version but I may check it out anyway and see what I can figure out from it. It's only $26.95.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

why all the "screaming?":suprise:


----------



## tablebread (Dec 31, 2007)

Every time I try to post an external link I get an error saying that I have to post at least 5 times before I can add an external link. I believe I'm at around 11 by now...it just gets frustrating when you want to point people to more information.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

External links to what information? On this? The Painted Gelatin?


----------



## tablebread (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, and on anything. I will try again, this one is just to Google:

Google

Testing now...

Edit: Well now it works...hmm interesting


----------

